

Ask HN: is there any place where I can submit my ideas? - bernardoopinto

I have some ideas for startups and I would like to test them. So, the other day I was thinking: is there any place where I can submit questionnaires, landing pages, etc?
PS: I know that HN is a good place to do it, but the links I submit get mixed with world news and other stuff. I'm talking about a place exclusively for this purpose.
======
pizza
<http://halfbakery.com>

<http://reddit.com/r/somebodymakethis>

~~~
bernardoopinto
Nice! Thank you! I had been looking around on reddit but didn't find this
forum ;)

